# 2021 VW ID Crozz Specs



## Autoguide.com (Apr 26, 2018)

*The all-new ID Crozz is spec’d with an 83-kWh battery capable of 300 miles of range.*

In addition to the impressive range when fully charged, is 150-kWh rapid charging that can get you to 80% battery life or 240-miles in just 30 minutes. No other battery pack options have been announced so far. 

The only significant option should be the choice of having your ID Crozz as a four-door coupe SUV or styled like a traditional SUV with more cargo space and passenger volume. Spy shots confirm availability of the latter. 

Given how dynamic the MEB platform is which the Crozz sits on, we’re likely to see some variation of powertrain and drivetrain configurations like AWD that would pair well with its 110-kWh battery, capable of just over 300-horsepower. Right now, it's too early to tell. 

The ID Crozz is expected to start from the mid $30,000 range as it goes on sale late 2020.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Autoguide.com said:


> *The all-new ID Crozz is spec’d with an 83-kWh battery capable of 300 miles of range.*
> 
> In addition to the impressive range when fully charged, is 150-kWh rapid charging that can get you to 80% battery life or 240-miles in just 30 minutes. No other battery pack options have been announced so far.
> 
> ...


Rapid charging is going to be the key for VW and others getting into the EV game, especially as charging networks continue to grow. The good thing is VW seems to be on the right track, especially with the charging numbers Porsche will be able to get with the Taycan.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

The production version of this model is officially called the ID.4, according to autonews that spoke to a "source" with knowledge of VW's plan. 
It's very similar to how the Hatchback is now known by its ID.3 production name, so its safe to say their source is on the ball. 

Some other key points to note:

due in the U.S. in the second half of 2020
arrives in U.S. dealers starting late 2020
First ID.4's to the U.S. will come from Germany
Around 2022 U.S-based (Chattanooga, Tennessee) ID.4 production will begin
Keep those first two dates in mind if you plan on placing a deposit.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

Green Car Reports spoke with VW America's CEO Scott Keogh and he suggested that their goal is price their EVs similar to ICE cars. In particular he mentioned the Tiguan, which could be an indicator for how much the ID.4 will be. 



> The U.S. won’t be getting the vehicle that kicks it all off—the Golf-sized ID 3. Instead we’ll be getting a larger model (rumored to be called ID 4 or ID 4X) based on the ID Crozz concept, and about the size of the U.S. Tiguan—a generously sized compact SUV that’s about the size of the Tesla Model Y and currently rivals the Toyota RAV4, Honda CR-V, and Ford Escape, among others.
> 
> And it might not be any more expensive than the Tiguan—a claim that could undercut the Tesla Model Y by up to $10,000.
> 
> ...





> One interesting footnote in all of this: If Keogh’s “apples to apples” aim is true, the ID 4 could be priced lower than the ID 3, which in Europe enters at less than $33,200 (30,000 euros) for a base version and $44,000 for the ID 3 1ST, a special, well-optioned launch edition. At that, it could at last be the kind of numbers-crunched EV bargain that American families might find hard to resist.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

WMackID said:


> Green Car Reports spoke with VW America's CEO Scott Keogh and he suggested that their goal is price their EVs similar to ICE cars. In particular he mentioned the Tiguan, which could be an indicator for how much the ID.4 will be.


I find that very hard for them to pull off at this point, but I can definitely believe that in the future.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

SKing said:


> I find that very hard for them to pull off at this point, but I can definitely believe that in the future.


We might not be as far off as you think. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...MEB-compact-car-will-start-under-20-000-Euros


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

WMackID said:


> We might not be as far off as you think. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...MEB-compact-car-will-start-under-20-000-Euros


If they actually stick to that price that's really impressive, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

It might not be hard to stick to that price, all depending on the features offered which is best left being simple. 

The Chevy Bolt and Volt are great examples of that.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> It might not be hard to stick to that price, all depending on the features offered which is best left being simple.
> 
> The Chevy Bolt and Volt are great examples of that.


I'm sure they can stick to the price in Europe. Hopefully it doesn't rise too much for buyers in North America.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Found some important developments on the Crozz/ID.4 from a reputable publication. If you're serious about getting one, this is essential reading:

___________________

_
*2021 VW ID.4: We Uncover The Electric SUV’s Looks, Tech And Everything Else We Know*
This year’s Frankfurt motor show was arguably a very green-themed event with a strong focus on electrification. Volkswagen group doubled-down on this by showcasing the stunning Porsche Taycan, Audi AI:TRAIL off-road concept, and production-ready VW ID.3 hatchback.

However, tucked away in one corner of VW’s display was also another electric vehicle, the ID.4 crossover. Based on the aforementioned ID.3, you may have missed it due to its special camouflage wrap, yet peel it back and it’s largely the production variant all good to go. So let’s illustratively explore further.

*Looking Familiar*

First previewed by the 2017 I.D. Crozz concept, the ID.4 carries over many styling themes from the show car into production. Like the ID.3, the front-end features wrap-around LED daytime running lights to emphasis width, whilst lower front bumper has aggressive cut-outs to reduce visual mass.

The doors now have more traditional frames, yet the glasshouse still looks futuristic with satin trim inlays running from the base of the a-pillar right back to the rear hatch opening. Sheetmetal surfacing incorporates rugged black wheel arch moldings, and is vastly more sculptured compared to the ID.3 – this bodes well for VW’s traditionally more stylish SEAT and Skoda siblings that are yet to come.

*Under The Bodywork*

As with ID.3, the ID.4 will employ the same MEB electric architecture that’ll underpin a whole range of electric vehicles from VW, Skoda, SEAT and even Ford, which recently confirmed the agreement with the Germans. The battery-powered SUV appears slightly bigger than a Tiguan and will offer a larger, more practical cabin with a flat floor, no center tunnel and a higher driving position.

Cabin styling will largely mirror the bionic design ethos of ID.3 as well; with a free-standing digital instrument gauge cluster, large driver-oriented infotainment screen and colour-contrasting trim inlays. Technophiles will have access to a myriad of driver assists, augmented reality (AR) head-up display, inductive charging for smartphones, and an intelligent voice command system that works in conjunction with an LED strip embedded in the dashboard. The latter pulses, blinks and changes color to communicate various commands – shades of Knight Rider perhaps?

*Electric Propulsion*

Whilst the top-spec ID.3 makes do with a 201-hp electric motor driving the rear wheels, conjecture has it another motor powering the front wheels will be added for enhanced grip and performance. This setup will also help overcome the ID.4’s larger body mass compared to its traditional hatchback sibling.

We anticipate three battery options (mirroring the ID.3) ranging from 45, 60 and 77 kWh with ranges varying from 205 miles (330 km), 261 miles (420 km), and 342 miles (550 km). The largest battery can be AC/DC charged with up to 125 kW at a DC power source. Home charging will be enhanced by an ID. Charger wall box available in two versions, with remote access and different charging outputs.

*Rivals & Reveal*

The ID.4 will be a unique entry into playing field with very few direct rivals; sure, there is Tesla’s Model Y, Hyundai Nexo fuel cell, and upcoming Chevrolet Bolt CUV – however, they’re either priced higher or in the Bolt’s case, too small. Hyundai’s Kona and Kia e-Niro are perhaps the closest EV’s in terms of size, and pricing too.

Production will commence at VW’s Tennessee-based Chattanooga plant in 2022. An official reveal is tipped for next February’s Chicago Auto Show.

What are your thoughts on the production version of the ID.4? Share your views in the comments below._

Source: CarScoops


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Found some important developments on the Crozz/ID.4 from a reputable publication. If you're serious about getting one, this is essential reading:
> 
> ___________________
> 
> ...


When they say "rugged black wheel arch moldings" does that mean it's going to have plastic parts like this? because I'm not a fan of this look at all.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

WMackID said:


> When they say "rugged black wheel arch moldings" does that mean it's going to have plastic parts like this? because I'm not a fan of this look at all.


That's a really good question, if it helps make things less expensive for us I'm for it. But if not then VW shouldn't go this route.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> The production version of this model is officially called the ID.4, according to autonews that spoke to a "source" with knowledge of VW's plan.
> It's very similar to how the Hatchback is now known by its ID.3 production name, so its safe to say their source is on the ball.
> 
> Some other key points to note:
> ...


Volkswagen is going to make an official announcement about the Tennessee plant next week. A friend of mine got this email from VW the other day. 



> Volkswagen of America cordially invites you to join us for the official groundbreaking of Volkswagen Chattanooga’s electrification expansion. This $800 million investment will turn the Tennessee plant into Volkswagen’s North American base for electric vehicle production and create 1000 new jobs. The groundbreaking event will take place Wednesday, Nov. 13 on the factory grounds.


----------

